# Toilet Paper Is the 'Icon' of Panic Buying



## Robert59 (Mar 13, 2020)

Shoppers are looking for a sense of control, say psychologists 

Anyone who's been in a supermarket of late has likely seen the empty shelves for hand sanitizers and ... toilet paper? The latter is seen as a prime example of panic buying amid the coronavirus outbreak, and not just in the US. Coverage:

https://www.newser.com/story/288072/toilet-paper-is-the-icon-of-panic-buying.html


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

I've seen this also. I don't think it's really just panic. It's prudence and smart planning. Some folks can't find suitable alternatives to TP.


----------



## toffee (Mar 13, 2020)

no rolls in our super stores --but smaller store is ok up to now !


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 13, 2020)

Many stores in  this area are limiting amounts of paper towel and toilet paper that can be purchased.
A good move I think.


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

toffee said:


> no rolls in our super stores --but smaller store is ok up to now !



I found a small store also that still has TP and bought some for mom who must have TP or else. There ARE other things you can use in a crisis.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 16, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Many stores in this area are limiting amounts of paper towel and toilet paper that can be purchased.
> A good move I think.


I do applaud that

Of the large scale grocers in my town, only one had TP
...and only they rationed it
Two packs to a customer

I was rather proud of them for that.

When shopping, I always ask when's the next delivery
Some things out as far as 3 months
Some things unknown


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)

This made me smile!







https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ine-amid-coronavirus-panic-buying-crisis.html


----------



## jujube (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Judycat (Mar 16, 2020)

Why not chocolate? I remember in the dead of winter being stuck at home and the only thing sweet to eat was lousy jam on toast. Our TV was out too. Man I would have loved a glass of 7UP too.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 16, 2020)

Remember, don't shake hands with someone that is out of toilet paper.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow, now Canadians are told to go home and stay home. Work from home etc....
And me retired!!!


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 16, 2020)

People who are stockpiling toilet paper should also stockpile condoms, so they don't make more stupid people.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 16, 2020)

Wonder what the mark up will be when they put the TP for sale on internet.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 16, 2020)

I was already puzzled why people were buying these gigantic packages before the virus. But why people are hoarding toilet paper buying giant packages for $15 and yet leaving $7 bottles of cough medicine on the shelves when it's a respiratory virus defies logic. Are they really afraid of the virus or not having comfy trips to the restroom.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> People who are stockpiling toilet paper should also stockpile condoms, so they don't make more stupid people.


You mean like this @Gardenlover ~


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

Talking of panic buying this should be the poster child for this Panic buying hysteria... 

This older lady standing in a totally empty aisle of one of our biggest supermarket chains this morning, just one hour after they opened.... looking bemused and bewildered..


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2020)

@hollydolly, I wonder when this panic buying will end.  How stocked will people's houses need to be before they stop hoarding?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, I wonder when this panic buying will end.  How stocked will people's houses need to be before they stop hoarding?


we were saying precisely the same thing just yesterday... surely people will have houses full to the brim ( the general household in the Uk doesn't have basements, so aside from attics, and under beds,  I don't know where people are storing stuff,  certainly not  the vast population who live in small 2 bed apartments with a family ..  , and surely those who have been laid off their jobs will run out of money soon, and be unable to buy in huge bulk quantities.... ..._.surely ? _


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 18, 2020)

When will it end? When the owners get a conscience, letting people haul everything out?? This is happening here, people coming from the cities to clean out the stores.  Also happening here is an owner with back bone, for 3 hours he let in locals while keeping others out. Then he let them in and strictly held to limits.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> You mean like this @Gardenlover ~
> 
> View attachment 95750


No social distancing there!


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

Some stores here are limiting quantities of certain items people can buy at one time. I saw an older man in Dollar General yesterday with a cart loaded with bottled water. The clerk told him he could only buy 2 packs. I thought he was going to have apoplexy. He walked away leaving his cart blocking the checkout. I fear growing social distancing and economic collapse from this more than getting sick.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 19, 2020)

I fear the internet way more than the virus. The toilet paper run is an example of shear fear. Some idiot said there was a run on toilet paper on the net, others believed him. Then a real run on the stuff ensued. Now, if you step back, and ask yourself, why would there be a shortage of TP? What would cause it- did we run out of trees?  I fear the internet will foster blame for the  virus on certain groups. Then they would be at risk.  And you can't say internet induced fear cannot get out of hand. People said Nazi Germany could never happen.


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

Mob mentality.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 19, 2020)

What can you say to something like this????
A UPS truck got robbed by 3 gunmen. It had 600 TP packages.  The worlds gone nuts.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2020)

Still fresh!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2020)

Now here's a good idea!


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

I just bought a 12 pack of Scott a few weeks ago. Good thing I live alone, but I do take a diuretic. If I run out and can't get more, I'll have to resort to the bidet method of cleansing (i.e. step in the shower and aim the shower head extension where it's needed then pat dry).


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 96068
> Now here's a good idea!


 lots of people doing that with kitchen paper... but be careful, because if you buy the best quality ( thickest) kitchen paper ,  it will eventually block the drains if you flush it down the loo


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2020)

@PopsnTuff 
Brilliant!

@debodun 
TMI!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Mar 20, 2020)

I didn't realize that COVID-19 was an intestinal disease.  Thought it was respiratory.  So why hoard TP?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I didn't realize that COVID-19 was an intestinal disease.  Thought it was respiratory.  So why hoard TP?


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...ea-loss-appetite-early-signs-coronavirus.html


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> lots of people doing that with kitchen paper... but be careful, because if you buy the best quality ( thickest) kitchen paper ,  it will eventually block the drains if you flush it down the loo


Thats a no-no for everyone @hollydolly....no flushing wipes, paper towels, even face tissues down the loo.....they dont break down like TP does....just reminding ppl of this like someone mentioned in another topic.....will eventually make the plumbers rich too, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I didn't realize that COVID-19 was an intestinal disease.  Thought it was respiratory.  So why hoard TP?


Cuz we're so spoiled now and dont know how to be resourceful in times of desperate needs.


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Cuz we're so spoiled now and dont know how to be resourceful in times of desperate needs.


They why there is so much panic buying.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Mar 20, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I didn't realize that COVID-19 was an intestinal disease.  Thought it was respiratory.  So why hoard TP?


I don't understand.  It's an INTESTINAL DISEASE?  Who said that?  On TV, they said it was respiratory.  Could you clarify this?


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I don't understand.  It's an INTESTINAL DISEASE?  Who said that?  On TV, they said it was respiratory.  Could you clarify this?


Read the CDC they now have mentioned intestinal issues in some cases.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 20, 2020)

CDC?  What is a CDC?


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 20, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 96042



That put me in mind of a case from a few years ago-  Suzanne BUTTS stole toilet paper from courthouse:  http://www.nbcnews.com/id/19176237/...ts-play-role-toilet-paper-theft/#.XnVSB3vLeBQ

I was wondering how businesses, stores, etc., have been doing these days-  whether rolls have been stolen from their rest rooms-  but I didn't want to check or ask!!


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> CDC?  What is a CDC?


Center for Disease Control


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> CDC?  What is a CDC?


https://www.cdc.gov/


----------



## Gaer (Mar 20, 2020)

Becky, I just read it and it is called a severe acute respiratory syndrome.  The only reference i found to intestinal disease is that some patients have gastrointestinal symptoms as diarrhea.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Becky, I just read it and it is called a severe acute respiratory syndrome.  The only reference i found to intestinal disease is that some patients have gastrointestinal symptoms as diarrhea.


Yes. So toilet paper is needed for diarrhea..


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 20, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes. So toilet paper is needed for diarrhea..


Ahh....I didn't read you were replying to someone saying it was an intestinal disease! Sorry my mistake.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Thats a no-no for everyone @hollydolly....no flushing wipes, paper towels, even face tissues down the loo.....they dont break down like TP does....just reminding ppl of this like someone mentioned in another topic.....will eventually make the plumbers rich too, lol....


 don't I know it ?... the drain opening (manhole)   for the sewer  for the whole road  is in my  rear garden.....

 We had to have plumbers come out last year because it was completely blocked by people flushing wipes of all types.. Baby wipes, disinfectant wipes.. every type of wipe.. . It was a  disgusting sewerage overflow, I've never seen anything like it in my life... ... ..I was mad as hell, because I've never thrown a wet wipe down my toilets, and yet we had to have this happen in our garden  because of other people's thoughtlessness...


----------



## Damaged Goods (Mar 21, 2020)

An old hermit who lived near my buddy's shore used his shirt tail.  Every week he'd launder it using one of those old-fashioned wash machines with rollers (still pretty common in the 1950s).


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> An old hermit who lived near my buddy's shore used his shirt tail.  Every week he'd launder it using one of those old-fashioned wash machines with rollers (still pretty common in the 1950s).


Now there's a mental image that I wish I'd never formed.  Yuk.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2020)

This has nothing to do with our current situation but I thought that it was interesting.



_Use it Up, Wear it Out, Make it Do, or Do Without!_


----------



## connect1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Still can't find much of it.
Just the cheap stuff every now and then.
One package limit, so it has to be that it's not being restocked like it should be.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2020)

connect1 said:


> One package limit,


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 12, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> An old hermit who lived near my buddy's shore used his shirt tail.  Every week he'd launder it using one of those old-fashioned wash machines with rollers (still pretty common in the 1950s).



Was he wearing the shirt at the time-  or did he at least take it off first?


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> This has nothing to do with our current situation but I thought that it was interesting.
> 
> View attachment 97397
> 
> _Use it Up, Wear it Out, Make it Do, or Do Without!_



Or also:  "Waste not, want not!"


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 12, 2020)

Stop worrying. When the world runs out of food we won't need toilet paper.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 12, 2020)

The tv shows about hoarders will never run out of material or people. Job security for everyone involved


----------



## Damaged Goods (Apr 12, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Was he wearing the shirt at the time-  or did he at least take it off first?



The old hermit took off that shirt about once a week.


----------

